# 921012 Idler Pulley Spring Mount Location



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi guys,
I've got an Ariens 921012 that I was replacing the attachment and traction drive belts on. While doing this, I accidentally dislodged the spring that is designed to provide tension on the attachment belt idler pulley. The spring has a "hook" at each end that is designed to mate with a hole: one end goes on the idler pulley bracket itself. The issue is I can't find where the other end goes. It must attach to the frame somewhere to actually work, but I don't see a likely location. There's a ~3/4" "slot" further down the frame where another spring attaches, but this one doesn't seem to reach that far. The owner's manual doesn't show this level of detail. I found the parts diagram, and marked it up in MS Paint (who doesn't love Paint!). If anyone has any input I'd appreciate it. The spring in question is Ariens part # 08300326 according to the parts diagram.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Hard


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. You're right, the idler bracket has a notch that I'm pretty confident accepts the spring end bend. It's the OTHER end I'm not sure of. As you can see by the pics, the other end actually faces TOWARD the bracket, not toward the frame like I'd expect. Unless how I have the spring sitting is wrong. 




























Thanks again for any help!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Does


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF nobbyv


Have you tried to install the shaft into position and see if there is something that the end of the spring goes over or into ?? I don't think it'd make a complete 360 wrap but maybe 45-90 deg is my guess. Sure looks like you have it on the shaft correctly.


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

Guys, I finally had the chance to look at this again. I emailed Ariens, and here is their reply:
"Thank you for contacting Ariens Company. We appreciate you choosing us.

When installing the spring the spring slides on the shaft and the legs of the springs go on each side of the lower part of the arm as shown in picture below. The notch above on this arm is a marking for the manufacturing area to know they have the correct part for the model they are building."

So it seems that leg does NOT go into that notch. But it's still not clear to me where the legs go to provide any tension. She just referred me back to the parts diagram picture I posted above.


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

All: disregard my last post, I figured it out: one arm of he spring kind of wraps around the idler bracket, while the other rests up against another bracket. Ariens response actually makes sense if you think about it for a minute. Thanks again for the help!


----------

